
Experience: I killed my classmate with a javelin on sports day - RHSeeger
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/jun/14/experience-i-killed-my-classmate-with-a-javelin
======
RHSeeger
The title makes it look like I'm the person in the story; I am not. I did find
it really interesting, though. The writing itself it short and to the point,
but still managed to create an emotional reaction in me.

------
i_can_c_sharp
This scenario is one of my nightmares. It makes me extremely anxious to think
about it. I’m absent minded all the time, preoccupied with work even while
driving so it is not far fetched. I try to focus but I fail I lot.

And somehow my nightmares always come true. Maybe I attract them with thinking
about them. Sounds silly I know, but can’t help feeling that way.

I wonder if anyone else has this feeling

------
jnwatson
This is the fault of the school. Javelin, shotput, and discus are dangerous
sports. My ex-wife had a similar experience seriously injuring someone at
shotput. I hope safety is taken more seriously now.

~~~
pibi
I was head injured at shotput by a classmate. Every person who met me at the
time thought I had a motorcycle accident, which I think it's way more common.

------
dean177
I find it surprising they had anyone stood in the direction javelins would be
thrown.

~~~
NikkiA
They were distance markers, they're supposed to stand on the outside of the
edge of the 'wedge' that the javelin area is marked in, but as the woman
writes, as the javalin came down it veered to the right and sammy wasn't
paying attention.

Clearly if anyone is to blame, it's either sammy herself for not paying
attention while doing a job with an amount of danger, or the school for not
making sure that the markers were staying aware of their surroundings.

But in the end it's an accident and these things happen - thankfully rarely.

------
kabwj
Killing someone unintentionally is pretty common (it’s happened to most
people, I suppose) but this story in particular is very well written.

~~~
undoware
This claim made me double take, but after thinking about it, yes, we all
probably have, if only stochastically, by carbon emissions if nothing else

~~~
IronWolve
I think one of the most common deaths are caused by distracted drivers and
implies the fault of the driver.

~~~
pastage
Air pollution from traffic cause 10x more deaths than all trafficdeaths
combined in Sweden. In the same ballpark as deaths caused by depression. But
it still is rather few deaths, so I'm not sure.

~~~
perl4ever
"Air pollution from traffic cause 10x more deaths than all trafficdeaths
combined in Sweden"

How do you determine that number? Isn't it kind of like saying "straws placed
on camels' backs cause X number of deaths"? How many broken backs does one
straw equate to?

~~~
pastage
Well if that is a common accident for camels and if there's good relevant
statistics about that then sure. You could calculate that for the population
of straw bearing camels.

